

Segway acquired by UK company - NonEUCitizen
http://blog.segway.com/20100114segway-inc-announces-merger-808.html

======
franticromantic
"The acquiring company is backed by Jimi Heselden, a prominent U.K.
businessman and the Chairman of Hesco Bastion."

I think the phrase is "A fool and his money are soon parted"...

Although that also seems to have been the concept Segway was banking on re:
customers and it didn't pan out that way...

